# Instinctive Response Training Instructional Hip Throw Video Clip From A Seminar in 2000!



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 11, 2008)

Here is a link to my Blog: *The Instinctive Edge* where the video clip is!

http://brianvancise.wordpress.com/2008/02/11/hip-throw-seminar-video-clip-2000/


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 11, 2008)

brian the blog is looking good keep it up.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 11, 2008)

terryl965 said:


> brian the blog is looking good keep it up.


 
Thanks Terry I am working hard on it and updating it daily!


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Feb 11, 2008)

Well Done.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 18, 2008)

Thanks Andy!


----------

